# Invisible Touch Detailing - Subaru Impreza WR1



## Invisible Touch (Mar 5, 2008)

Hi,

This w'end i was asked to carry out a Stage 1 Paint Correction and Engine Bay treatment on this lovely WR1.

These were the photos of the vehicle on arrival. Lots of baked on brake dust and the paintwork in typical condition for this time of year.


























































































































































The engine bay on arrival.





































I was asked by the client to remove the WRX, Impreza and STI badges from the boot lid and refit a chrome WR1 badge which he supplied.

I softened the badges with hot water and removed them using fishing line. Leaving this.



















As the sun came out briefly, 1 last picture and current reflection shot before the wash process.



















http://i27.photobucket.com/albums/c194/Stonkin/Subaru%20Impreza%
20WR1/P1040476.jpg

The vehicle was jet washed down and then snow foamed to loosen any dirt before washing with a wash mitt, to avoid inflicting any further paint defects.



















The tyres, arches, door and boot shuts were sprayed with Meguiars APC and left to dwell before being agitated with brushes.



















The wheels were left to soak in Bilberry for 5 mins before being jet washed and then washed with a wash mitt and wheel brush in a hot, Shampoo Plus solution. Some areas of baked on brake dust were also clayed where required.














































Moving onto the engine bay.



















I covered any major electrical parts with clingfilm. It was then washed with a hot Shampoo Plus solution, rinsed and then left to dwell for 5 mins in Meguiars APC.














































It was then scrubbed using a toothbrush.










And finally, rinsed off.










The vehicle was then washed using the 2 bucket method and Shampoo Plus.




























It was then tucked away for the night.










Next morning, i had to stop and say good morning to the littl'un on the way past 










The vehicle was dusted down using Meguiars Last Touch.










As the sun was out it was showing a few paint defects in the light.




























Now onto the claying. The front wing.










The lower halfs of the doors, as expected, were terrible and shows just how important the claying procedure is when looking for an exquisite finish.










The side skirts also not great. Small chip in the clearcoat noted before machine polishing.










The lights were also clayed.










It was then taken outside and washed again using the 2 bucket method.


















































































The vehicle was then taped up ready for machine polishing, including any stickers. The side repeaters were also removed to aid the process.





































Under the halogen lights the paint condition was now much clearer to see.



















I used the Makita rotary, Menzerna 106FA and a 3M 150mm Polishing Pad, with 80mm spot pads for tighter areas. Front passenger wing corrected.




























Bonnet defects in sunlight and then corected.




























The vehicle was then dusted down using Menzerna Top Inspection to remove any polishing oils.




























Dodo Juice Lime Prime lite was the chosen glaze / pre wax cleanser. This was applied by hand per panel and buffed straight off.










Aerospace 303 was applied to the mud flaps as well as the plastics and rubbers in the engine bay.





































2 Coats of Meguiars Endurance Tyre Gel was applied to the tyres.










The exhaust was polished using Meguiars NXT Metal Polish.










The wheels were treated with 2 coats of Poorboys Wheel Sealant.










Exterior plastics and door rubbers were treated with Autoglym Bumper Care.










Due to the time of year, the chosen wax was Collinite 476s. Its lovely to use, produces fantastic results and has an even better durability, perfect.










Lastly i fitted the 3 chrome badges to the boot lid. Here are the final pics.































































































































And finally, the Invisible Touch Detailing Service Book was prepared for the client. This contains a record of the processes carried out.



















Overall, a thoroughly enjoyable vehicle to work on although it could have been warmer at times  Thankyou for looking.

Christian


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

Nice work :thumb:

In the 'bonnet corrected' shot, there are loads of swirls still - did you upload the wrong picture? 

Also, those packs you give out are a bit smart - can you PM me where you get them and costs please?

Cheers


----------



## Warwickshire Detailer (Oct 11, 2009)

Great results and the detailing service book is a nice touch :thumb:


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

very very nice


----------



## Invisible Touch (Mar 5, 2008)

Yes Beardboy, wording changed. always gets messy uploading so much text and images  Thanks.


----------



## Ollie_Escort (May 5, 2008)

excellent work!



beardboy said:


> Also, those packs you give out are a bit smart - can you PM me where you get them and costs please?
> 
> Cheers


me too please!!


----------



## ChrisST (Jul 19, 2009)

Looks superb, great work.:thumb:


----------



## justin30513 (Dec 12, 2006)

Very nice detail and a very nice touch on that service booklet.

More info please!


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Great work :thumb:


----------



## Geetarman (Apr 22, 2007)

Looks stunning, and those packs are a nice touch.

One thing, probably just the pic order or something but did you forget to put the rear STi badge back on?

EDIT: If I read it properly I'd see the client asked you to do this! DOH! Sorry!


----------



## ScoobyDan (Aug 26, 2006)

Lovely car, I miss mine so much.


----------



## Invisible Touch (Mar 5, 2008)

Thanks for everyones comments


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Great work there Chritian.


----------



## detailersdomain (Sep 13, 2006)

looks great!


----------



## stuy180 (Mar 10, 2008)

Superb turn around!!

Another one here wouldn't mind more info about the service/detailing packs :thumb:


----------



## freezer1 (Aug 3, 2008)

Great job looks great now and the service pack is a great personal touch fab idea


----------



## TurbochargedJJ (Dec 10, 2009)

great car and a great improvemant, love the service pack!


----------



## Select Detailing (Feb 19, 2009)

Nice work, Dont know a great deal on Scoobys, whats the difference with this over a normal one.

Gareth


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

Great detail!


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

Superb work, great attention to detail and a fantastic results 

The detailing service book is a very nice touch :thumb:


----------



## Invisible Touch (Mar 5, 2008)

A bit of info on the WR1...

Subaru has unveiled a special edition Impreza WRX STi to celebrate Petter Solberg winning the Driver's Title in the 2003 World Rally Championship. On sale in the spring and limited to 500 units, the WR1, as it will be called, will feature a power upgrade to around 320 HP plus a host of technical and visual upgrades.

For example, the Impreza WR1 will feature a driver's control centre-differential (DCCD) via a switch mounted next to the handbrake. It means the torque distribution between front and rear wheels can be manually selected. This allows the choice, for example, between a sharper cornering turn-in or more stable straight-line running. The system defaults to automatic mode whenever the ignition is restarted.

Externally, the new WR1 will be instantly recognisable thanks to its new Ice Blue Metallic paint plus driving lamps and a stainless steel mesh grille. Also new for the WR1 are special, Prodrive-developed uprated springs and bump-stops with a 25 mm lower ride-height.Other handling-enhancing features include 18 ins diameter P-FF7 (Prodrive Flow Forming seven-spoke) alloy wheels with Pirelli PZero tyres.

Interior changes include anthracite instead of blue suede-effect seats, a special gear knob, imaged carpet mats and a numbered tax disc holder. 

Shared features with all Impreza WRX STi's range from a six-speed gearbox to Brembo brakes and front and rear Suretrac differentials. WR1's extra power and torque are achieved thanks to a revised engine control unit (ECU), high-flow catalyst and sports silencer.


----------



## rig-pig (Dec 12, 2009)

very nice m8 hope mine looks as good as this once im done


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

very nice, dont like the new badge tho 

info pack looks superb mate, well done. can see a few pro's on here taking that on board


----------



## rsdan1984 (Jul 31, 2009)

great detail, looks awesome in the after pics.


----------



## chappo (Jan 7, 2010)

1st class detailing, 

loverly mate.


----------



## scottgm (Dec 27, 2009)

ianFRST said:


> very nice, dont like the new badge tho


I agree! its got quite a halfords look to it!

The car deserves better!

--

Excellent job though! Nice touch with the service book aswell


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

All the cool guys have WR1's :thumb:


----------



## Invisible Touch (Mar 5, 2008)

clark said:


> all the cool guys have wr1's :thumb::d


Thought they might


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Nice work on a fantastic car!:thumb:


----------



## ChrisJD (Apr 15, 2009)

Very nice. Looks superb.

Engine bays certainly is an improvement.

Great job, and record of detailing as well:thumb:

Chris.


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

very nice mate :thumb:

the detailing service pack is awsome too, could i have more details on it? :thumb:


----------



## Mr Gurn (Dec 9, 2009)

Well as a scooby owner i think you have done a brilliant job on bringing it back to life!!!:driver::thumb:


Think he should have had the subaru badge taken off and just left the sti one...... but each to there own!!


Am with the others on the hand book..... very proffesional touch!!!:thumb::thumb:


----------



## Stallion (Mar 21, 2009)

stunning mate - really like to own a WR1 one day


----------



## Invisible Touch (Mar 5, 2008)

Cheers for everyones comments


----------



## Culainn (Sep 2, 2009)

Really exceptional work. Concur with all the others, the detailing pack is a great touch.


----------



## Nick_S (Dec 20, 2008)

The detailing service book is a great touch. Top work :thumb:


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Looks great

I don't like the service book.
















(Only kidding  )


----------



## SBerlyn (Nov 9, 2008)

Hi Christian,

I've PM'd you.

S


----------



## ALANSHR (Jun 29, 2007)

Lovely job on a tricky colour to get it to really show the improvement, well done.

Really like your idea for the packs, its the little touches as they say, well done again.


----------



## wrxmania (Apr 15, 2007)

Liking the swanky book


----------

